# Kismet has arrived:)



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Our new little boy came home Saturday afternoon and he is an absolute














joy! Happy, playful, confident, social and also laid back and cuddly in his sleepy moments.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Kismet is adorable, so happy for you. 

Have fun!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's absolutely adorable and I love his name!.


----------



## Jaxmommy (Oct 21, 2017)

Congrats! I brought one home earlier this week that is similar in color, maybe a little lighter. It has been interesting for sure, trying to remember to puppy proof everything.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

How special and so pretty. Congrats on the new family member, I'm totally jealous! What a great name!! Enjoy:--crazy_love:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations Joanne. I think Asia had a hand in bringing this cute ball of fluff to you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG-he's adorable. Congratulations on Kismet!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a sweetie!!!! Congrats, and best wishes with your lil sweetie!!!!!!:x:x:x


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh he's beautiful! Welcome home, Kismet!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's a cutie and I'm so happy for you. Enjoy that fuzzy baby stage, it's over in a blink.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

Lovely name! Congrats on your new fur baby . He is soooooo cute *squish*! I miss the fluffy puppy stage and live vicariously through all the new puppy posts here.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations. What a pretty puppy!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie!!! Welcome home sweet Kismet . Enjoy ❤


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh this is so wonderful to see. Really wonderful. What an adorable puppy, I imagine you must be on cloud 9. Please keep the photos coming


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea! Kismet! You are super DORBS! :x

We LOVE you! Be a good boy. :wink2:

Connie :wavey:


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Great name for a great looking pup! Many congratulations on the doggy addition to your family.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh congratulations!! So so very cute. Carry him around as much as you can while he's small... that's what I miss very much, and it goes by so fast.

Can't wait to see more pictures as he grows.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you! I am over the moon. It is a bit of an emotional journey as I still mis Asia so much. I really do believe she sent this little guy our way. He is so amazing! I seriously can't imagine a better fit for us. He is settling in beautifully and is so special to me already. I chose his name for it's meaning because i really do think he was sent to me as fate and destiny.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

He is adorable! May he bring joy and happiness back into your lives. I am sure Aisa had a part in sending this boy to you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Adorable little boy. Have fun and enjoy your puppy.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's so cute! Congratulations! I love his name, he is aptly named


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats! What a cute little pup he is. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

Such a cutie! I’ll be getting my little boy around Christmas. Great name! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Congratulations! He's an absolutely adorable pup!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LOVE that first photo. It's like he's just noticed we're all looking at him and he's like, "oh, hi!"

He is a total cutie. I hope he brings you much joy. I have a sneaking suspicion he will! Great name, too.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> LOVE that first photo. It's like he's just noticed we're all looking at him and he's like, "oh, hi!"
> 
> He is a total cutie. I hope he brings you much joy. I have a sneaking suspicion he will! Great name, too.


He is bringing us joy for sure. A bit of an emotional roller coaster as I miss Asia so much but this little bundle is helping me heal. Even at 4 in the morning when he wants to race around the yard instead of doing his business, I smile and laugh. I am so happy we tool this step. I am in awe at his temperament so far. He really is a dream come true


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So normal to feel all over the place with emotions. Bringing home a puppy is wonderful, but it really brings home to you all you've lost. When you have a decade long partnership with a dog like you had with Asia, it's a real bond, that dog is a compatriot and friend in every way. A new puppy is a dependent, you're giving a lot and the love is there but it's not that rapport you had with your old friend. Keep hugging that puppy and enjoying his silliness and let yourself think about how Asia is part of the circle, she's just a step ahead right now, that's all. Sending you hugs.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Kismet is so adorable and I am so happy for you!! Of course you will have roller coaster emotions because of the relationship you and Asia had. Kismet will never take that place in your heart...he will have his own space.:wink2:


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Your new Kismet is absolutely adorable! I love his name. I also got a chuckle out of the running around the back yard at 4 in the morning instead of doing his business! OMG I want another puppy!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am never able to get pics taken from my camera right side up. If any of you want to see more pics of Kismet check out my facebook page...Joanne Pros. It is public at the moment I think lol. Kismet is doing great. Potty training is going well as is the night time crate training. We are working with a positive reinforcement dog trainer and he has mastered the sit and down and "touch command:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Kismet is adorable!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a sweetie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

What a handsome little man...Congrats!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhh.....love his resting spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is really beautiful. I love how they choose their spots to rest. My last girl slept on the bottom shelf of a book shelf when she was a baby. Shala's spot was between the toilet and vanity.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He likes to sleep in closed up spaces or right next to us so his body is touching.. Right now he is tucked in under my feet under the computer desk. Pretty soon he will be too big to fit any of these spaces haha He is definitely a boy in how rambunctious he plays. I don't remember Asia being this active or over aroused when he gets going. He is definitely more cuddly though. I am not comparing really, it is just interesting to see how they are so different and special in their individuality. The trainer is amazed at how well he is responding to his basic commands so far.Golden's are so smart and eager to please and this guy doesn't disappoint!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the photos and the updates, I'm not surprised at all to hear what a love he is or what a smarty pants he's turning out to be  Keep up the good work!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so adorable, I'm so happy for you!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just catching up on the forums, sorry. Congratulations on your new little love! He's adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joanne & Asia said:


> He likes to sleep in closed up spaces or right next to us so his body is touching.. Right now he is tucked in under my feet under the computer desk. Pretty soon he will be too big to fit any of these spaces haha He is definitely a boy in how rambunctious he plays. I don't remember Asia being this active or over aroused when he gets going. He is definitely more cuddly though. I am not comparing really, it is just interesting to see how they are so different and special in their individuality. The trainer is amazed at how well he is responding to his basic commands so far.Golden's are so smart and eager to please and this guy doesn't disappoint!


Great to hear how well he's doing with training. 

He sure is a cutie. It is interesting to see the difference in the boys and girls, I've usually had one of each because I've always enjoyed these differences. 

These boys are very special...... love mine.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Peek a boo!*


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You are seriously giving me puppy fever


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am officially in love 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Grief-he's too cute!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He is so cute for sure. Growing like a weed. I am sure he has doubled his size. He looks so long now. They don't stay little for long for sure. I will be happy when the land shark phase is over though lol


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HE is adorable!! What a cutie!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that photo looking through the banister, what an expression.... I just love that face. Don't you think you should post some cute video for us???? I won't have a puppy again for quite a while, I must live vicariously.......


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the newest picture. Kismet is one happy puppy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

jennretz said:


> Love the newest picture. Kismet is one happy puppy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he is. He went for his 12 week shots and checkup yesterday and is a healthy big guy. He has doubled his size in 4 weeks and is now just over 22 lbs. The vet said his weight is perfect right now and he has great muscle tone.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great picture. He's a real cutie.
Jess had the same toy, loved it. Whenever I was talking on the phone too long, he would make a lot of noise with his " squeaky man".


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Great picture. He's a real cutie.
> Jess had the same toy, loved it. Whenever I was talking on the phone too long, he would make a lot of noise with his " squeaky man".


 It is his favorite toy and yes it is very noisy lol


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Total side note, but I absolutely love your flooring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Kismet is SO photogenic! I'm glad our new puppies are only one week apart in age. It will be fun watching them grow together!

Connie and Hudson :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Kismet is SO photogenic! I'm glad our new puppies are only one week apart in age. It will be fun watching them grow together!
> 
> Connie and Hudson :wavey:


Yes it will be fun! We are very blessed


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

14 and a half weeks. He is doing great. So smart and responding so well to the training. He is a very active busy boy and very different from how Asia was as a puppy. He is such a sweet boy and we are in loveWe have been doing lots of socialization and nothing fazes him. Such an amazing boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure is growing fast! What a handsome
Boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Kismet has entered the gangly phase and is as adorable as ever


----------



## SKT (Oct 7, 2017)

Kismet is beautiful! I just found this post and went through all the photos....so cute!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, he's certainly grown and looking so gorgeous!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe Kismet is getting so big, what a handsome boy  Glad he's doing so well! Enjoy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Kismet has entered the gangly phase and is as adorable as ever


For whatever reason, this gangly stage has always been my favorite, they are soooooo cute at this age. 

He's adorable.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> For whatever reason, this gangly stage has always been my favorite, they are soooooo cute at this age.
> 
> He's adorable.


Mine too!  It's like they're all legs and full of enthusiasm....


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Joanne & Asia said:


> View attachment 770234
> 
> 
> View attachment 770242
> ...


Such a cutie! and so nice to see Kismet's pictures and hear about his training


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Mine too!  It's like they're all legs and full of enthusiasm....


And really full of themselves.........

If only we looked at each day this way....


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I do not know in other languages, but in türkish ( most probably derives from Arabic)
,it means

- Kismetse olur!!!" It will happen if it is written in its fate"
- Kismetli oğlan!! " A boy with lots of luck"

I hope that Kismet will bring all his luck to your family aswell.
Have a kismetful long long years)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Catching up on your recent posts - he is definitely a cutie pie. He has a smart look to him, too. We have about six of those squeaky toys - Shala loves them, as does her best dog friend. I actually love hearing squeaky toys squeaking away - it tells me my dog is happy. :smile2:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Our little monkey will be 16 weeks on Tuesday and is growing like a weed. Tuesday also would have been Asia's 13th birthday and I miss her every day. It's been almost 6 months since she passed. Having Kismet is bittersweet and helping our hearts to heal.He is so different from her in how confident and rough housing he is which makes it easier for me to not compare and feel like I am replacing her. He is such a cuddly little guy when he is sleepy and so smart and enthusiastic about everyone and everything Kizzy had his last set of puppy shots yesterday and is 34 lbs and unfortunately also has a budding ear infection so I am glad we caught it early and the vet gave us drops to clear it up. We are spending Christmas day at our daughters house so we didn't bother putting up a tree or many decorations this year as nothing is safe from him at this stage lol. He is a going concern whenever he is awake but we are loving every moment(mostly!) It is exhausting at times following him around, keeping him off of counters etc... and pulling everything out of his mouth and those puppy teeth! Oh well I know I will miss the crazy puppy days later but right now I have to admit I am ready for him to mature haha. That said, watching how happy he is makes me smile and laugh many many times a day! 

Merry Christmas to all of you out there. Having our fur babies always makes Christmas so much more fun!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Joanne and Kismit and to Asia in heaven.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Joanne,
I have to laugh - the same is going on in my house with Hudson! Can you believe all the junk you have to pull out of their mouths? Rocks, bark, dirt clumps, grass clumps, a metal ring found in a parking lot, dead dragon flies. OH!

It is bittersweet starting all over again and feels good to have our hearts start to heal. I did not put up a Christmas tree this year either!

Connie and Hudson :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

5 months old and so handsome


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Kismet is growing up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

He is indeed  ! Hi handsome Kismet! Wow 5 months already.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is growing up way too fast, becoming a very handsome boy.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He has such a beautiful, noble expression.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's grown so much and looking wonderful!.


----------

